# 96 sentra obd2?



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

So I have a 96 sentra dirt car I bought a torque 2 adapter but can't seem to find my obd 2 port. We're all 96 sentras obd 2 , the ecu does not have a diagnostic light on it and I looked for where the port is on cars normally and it's no where in the bundle. Their is no dash but I can't find it anywhere help please!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It should be under the driver's dash, left side of the steering wheel, not far from the fuse box. All 96 vehicles sold in the US had to be OBD II compliant. I believe they started putting OBD II connectors in the Sentra in 1995.


----------



## Nissan_Newbie (Jun 25, 2013)

I found it lol now when I plug it in no juice where is the fuse for it and is there any way I can voltage check it?


----------

